# Fresh & clean shampoo



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I read a lot of threads on how often you shampoo your dogs so I wanted to ask your thoughts on Pratt & Lambert Fresh & Clean Shampoo & Conditioner.
I have been using this product for over 25 years and we love the smell along with the fact that it lasts for a month easy. I was wondering who knows of it and if you actually like something better.

I know there are a lot of people who love their shampoo but I really want to hear if F&C it's not a good choice or what others like better after trying F&C.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the conditioner; use it in a spritz with water and a.c. vinegar when my dogs come into the house.


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

Been using both the shampoo and conditioner for years. Haven't found anything else that I like better...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

might have to try it. we've been looking for a good one to use on our dogs that would work for all of them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Petsmart used it for YEARS in their grooming salon and it seemed to work great. It's been so long since I've had my dogs bathed there though that I have no idea if they still do. I use the self washes at petco and they have different products that work great too....can't remember what the brand is though.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to know others are using it. The long lasting smell is just great.


----------

